# Where do I take my S1 form



## dragon53 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have my S1 form from the UK . Can anyone please tell me where I am supposed to take it . I live in Peyia .

Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The citizens centre in Paphos. They will issue your hospital card.


----------



## dragon53 (Jun 12, 2014)

*S1 form*

Thank you Veronica can you tell me where in Paphos it is please. I have the address but could some one tell me where it is close to I know where the Police station and the Customs & Excise offices are. is it any where close to them?

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dragon53 said:


> Thank you Veronica can you tell me where in Paphos it is please. I have the address but could some one tell me where it is close to I know where the Police station and the Customs & Excise offices are. is it any where close to them?
> 
> Thank you


If you come up the dual carriageway from Debenhams to the big roundabout which comes off the motorway, turn left at the roundabout. The first traffic lights at the junction where the new electricity board is, turn left.
It is on that road, you pass Butcherboy on your right, pass Theofanos fruit market on your left. Not far past the fruit market on the same side of the road is the Citizens centre.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The address is

62, Eleftheriou Venizelos Avenue


----------



## dragon53 (Jun 12, 2014)

*S1 form*

Thank you Veronica, I followed your instructions and found it today.


----------

